# How to get cups back to 1.7



## leebrown66 (Jun 12, 2015)

Recently the print/cups port changed version from 1.7 to 2.0 (it would have been nice to get notice in /usr/ports/UPDATING about that one).
I'm using poudriere and centrally compiling pkg's, using svn to update ports nightly.
I would prefer not to upgrade all my cups installations at this stage, I'd rather leave them alone until I've done some testing to make sure v2 server will work with the clients that I cannot upgrade, etc.
Can I force the version number with make.conf maybe?  I know I can hack the Makefile, but that's too ugly.

Seems my easiest option might just be roll-my-own local cups17 port and use that?
Any other suggestions?
Thanks -- lee


----------



## SirDice (Jun 12, 2015)

A better solution is to go to /usr/local/poudriere/ports/default/print/cups and do `svn update -r r389013 .`. That will use SVN to set the port back to the revision _before_ the update. Keep in mind you may have to do this for some of the slave ports too. The next time you run `poudriere ports -u` this change will be undone and the port will be the current version again. But by using SVN you won't get issues due to local changes.

http://www.freshports.org/commit.ph...d=201506092341.t59NfGWE000617@svn.freebsd.org


----------



## leebrown66 (Jun 15, 2015)

SirDice said:


> A better solution is to go to /usr/local/poudriere/ports/default/print/cups and do `svn update -r r389013 .`.



And this was indeed the way to go.  Trying to carve out a separate local/cups17 got too rabbity-hole too quickly.


----------

